# Heat and Appetite



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does heat make a dog lose or decrease its appetite? I just got home from work to find my puppy hasn't touched his breakfast since it was given to him at 8 this morning. He has plenty of fresh water to go with it, so it makes me wonder why he wouldn't have eaten.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does he act sick or seem to be fine? Is he active or lathargic? Just keep an eye on him and make sure he isn't sick. 
My dog won't eat until evening in the hot months, so it may be a common thing.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Chaser, don't stress out about it too much. The thing i do is put out the food and if they want it, they can have it. If not, they'll eat when there hungary. There's many different things that will make a dog not eat. If i run my dogs hard, they won't eat til the next day. If it's really hot, they won't eat. I think ya get the point. It doesn't mean he's sick or anything bad. Just make sure he's got plenty off water and food and he'll eat when he's hungary.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Heat will in fact cause a dog to lose it's appetite. Not so much with puppies though. If the pup acts fine in every other way, I wouldn't worry at all. Just keep an eye on him just in case something else shows up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He's just fine. I brought him in the air conditioned house and left his food out for him there, and he eventually ate it. It just seemed odd to me, as he usually munches it all right down in less than 5 mins. He ate just fine this morning as well, and he hasn't acted weird, so maybe he just plain old wasn't hungry yesterday! I don't know!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Great news... i just read this and thought oh no you have a pup with parvo!

That is th first thing you will notice is th pup won't eat, might drink thinking it has a bad tummy, and then the chits start. If you see runny chit and later blood in it your about 2 days late on getting them to the vet!
You can smell parvo. It has a smell that once you smelled it you can never forget it. 

I lost an entire litter years ago to Parvo... the stuff is so stinkin nasty. That is when I addopted a new shot schedule. I keep the pups on momma a week longer and at 4 weeks they get the first shots while on momma that was boosted before breeding and then before pups born. Then I boost them before they go to homes at around 8 weeks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I think we're in the clear with the parvo. He has had all his puppy shots now, with the last round having been given a few weeks ago. I can't imagine he could get it now. Plus he hasn't been around any infected or unvaccinated dogs. And he certainly doesn't smell...at least when he doesn't have the farts. Them things are AWFUL!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Yeah, I think we're in the clear with the parvo. He has had all his puppy shots now, with the last round having been given a few weeks ago. I can't imagine he could get it now. Plus he hasn't been around any infected or unvaccinated dogs. And he certainly doesn't smell...at least when he doesn't have the farts. Them things are AWFUL!!!


Look for a piece of wood! HURRY! Never think your in the clear. Todays parvo is more than it was say 2 years ago. Unless your dog is well over a year. I think I read or heard of someone that had a dog that was pretty old that just died? Might have been 6 months old?
Interesting enough after talking with multiple vets, the parvo strain can mutet faster than the vets can keep up with. Also the vacine can be bad. 
"Plus he hasn't been around any infected or unvaccinated dogs" Don't be to sure about that... It is Airborn!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Yeah, I think we're in the clear with the parvo. He has had all his puppy shots now, with the last round having been given a few weeks ago. I can't imagine he could get it now. Plus he hasn't been around any infected or unvaccinated dogs. And he certainly doesn't smell...at least when he doesn't have the farts. Them things are AWFUL!!!


http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=7633


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

heat can reduce a dogs appetite a bit. mine will eat about half of what i give them when it gets over 80. just make sure they are drinking, or that could mean something is wrong.


----------

